# NPK Industry Raw products



## Jimbo (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi all, have looked around and couldn't find anything existing on the subject, I am in the Uk so have access to a lot less than most, really like the sounds of the RGS, N-Ext etc but can't obtain them due to location.

I believe I should be able to achieve similar results using some of the NPK Raw products, Kelp, Humic, Yucca etc, just wondered if anyone had any experience with any cocktails using their products specifically in the lawn area, appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Jimbo Have you ever heard of  JADAM Organic Farming? I'm reading a book on it now and it's pretty interesting stuff. It's a back to basics (DIY) ultra-low cost agriculture. I'm about half ways through the book and they focus almost entirely on the soil health, similar to Greene County products. I have access to GCF but plan to give this a shot to save money and utilize local biology. Just a thought.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Jimbo said:


> Hi all, have looked around and couldn't find anything existing on the subject, I am in the Uk so have access to a lot less than most, really like the sounds of the RGS, N-Ext etc but can't obtain them due to location.
> 
> I believe I should be able to achieve similar results using some of the NPK Raw products, Kelp, Humic, Yucca etc, just wondered if anyone had any experience with any cocktails using their products specifically in the lawn area, appreciate any feedback.


http://ogt.ie/

Check out these guys. Their seaweed extract (Algae Green) is distributed over here in the States and I've used it some over the last 10 years. Comparable product line to what you would be looking for and I'm sure the price point would be near to what we pay here through our distribution channels.


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for taken the time to reply, the idea of home made organically sounds interesting an something I will probably do long term, so will probably get the book eventually.

For this year though I think I would just like to accelerate soil fatility with minimum effort found algaeGreen on eBay for £135 for 2.5 gallons, is that similar to what you pay?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi jimbo, what have you used up to now? I've only ever used blood fish and bone on the lawn. Always had good results. Where are you in the u.k.? Looking forward to some great ideas from TLF. Trouble is even upto now it's costing me.!!


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 3, 2019)

jabopy said:


> Hi jimbo, what have you used up to now? I've only ever used blood fish and bone on the lawn. Always had good results. Where are you in the u.k.? Looking forward to some great ideas from TLF. Trouble is even upto now it's costing me.!!


Hi Jabopy,

I have really only started with a fresh Lawn this autum, I purchased some starter fertiliser, autom Fertalizer and summer Fertalizer, yet to use the summer one, it is all Synthetic, I think I'll use it simply because I now have it, it wasn't until I did it I realised whilst it will help the grass in the short term in won't do the soil any long term favours.

Like your good self I have used Fish blood and bone a couple of times (I rotivated the soil before seeding and blended fairly large quantities in), I have also used Iron sulphate which appears to be a mixed bag, apparently discourages worms which whilst may prevent casts is less than ideal for soil fertility, I have also used a fair bit of seaweed extract liquid.

I have literally just received my soil sample treatment back today below are their suggestions, as you say it's starting to look costly which I don't necaserly mind but if I am going to spent the money I want to make sure it's on the right stuff.

My PH is 7.2 so obviously on the slightly high side.

• Amvista 1 Pre Seeder: higher Phosphorous and potassium for good seed establishment
• Brimstone Sulphur - straight Sulphur granules to decrease high pH which improves microbial levels.
• I also suggest using Liquid Seaweed+ spray. Regular use will improve the microbes in the soil and they in turn will absorb impurities and improve the use of fertiliser nutrients from the soil.

I live in East Sussex, how about you?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Jimbo, not sure what pricing is like for you on the RAW products. I have seen the RAW products on amazon and they appear to be pretty expensive. Have you looked into Kelp4Less? I have ordered from them dozens of times as they are the most affordable option I have found. They say they ship internationally. Their "Extreme Blend" is very similar to RGS, but you could also buy all the ingredients separately and make your own cocktail.

Extreme Blend: https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/

Soluble Kelp: https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/kelp/
Humic: https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/humic-acid/
Yucca: https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/yucca-extract/


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey, I had indeed come across them around the same time as I discovered the NpK I thought they were similar prices, having looked as you suggested it seems you get larger quantities with kelp4less for a similar price, the international shipping is pretty price at $35 but that seems to be regardless of how much is ordered within reason so may look into ordering larger quantities to make it worth while, with Amazon I get free shipping, will do a little maths and see which option is better later.


----------

